# Living Dangerously



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a list of the 15 most dangerous jobs in America. Some surprising and some not so surprisng.....be careful out there folks.

Regards, Mike

http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2013/11/12/the-15-most-dangerous-jobs-in-america/?icid=maing-grid7|maing6|dl8|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D405014


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I do about half of the those 15 jobs on that list still to this day. Never been a pilot, cop or a taxi driver. 
All I do now is construction, farming, truck driving and grounds maintenance.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I can see the laborer being dangerous. Just last week a friend who works on a road crew was severely injured. Was knocked down by a roller then had his lower leg ran over, lost it below the knee as it was completely crushed.

I think it's safe to say most farmers also handle some logging and grounds maintenance duties as well, not to mention some roofing duties occasionally.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting!

But I didn't see lawyers or politicians on the list. Maybe we should add them? I'll help start a movement.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Interesting!
> 
> But I didn't see lawyers or politicians on the list. Maybe we should add them? I'll help start a movement.
> 
> Ralph


Really you'd think more of em would drown in their own BS. But since most start out as lawyers they just float on it instead of sinking.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

A few of those most dangerous jobs fall under the overall job of farmer at one time or another.


----------

